# Chisholm trail BBQ cookoff lockhart tx



## fentressfarmer (May 31, 2013)

Howdy everyone! Well only 6 more days till lockhart Texas's annual cookoff and I can't wait for it to get here! Put a fresh coat of paint on the pit and have the new team shirts ready! I will post pics once it starts and let y'all know how we did!


----------



## seenred (May 31, 2013)

Hi Fentressfarmer.

Have fun, and Good luck!

Red


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 31, 2013)

Yes, best of Luck... as always . . .


----------



## bad santa (Jun 2, 2013)

Smoke 'em if you gottem! Best of fortunes to you.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 2, 2013)

Gotta keep us posted while you are there!  Will be cheering for you guys!

Kat


----------



## dougmays (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! How long have you been competing?


----------



## fentressfarmer (Jun 4, 2013)

I've only been competing for 3 years and can only do 2 or 3 a year due to my budget. But I love to cook for the family. We got a fresh coat of paint and a new board on the pit yesterday and cleaned the old camper up so we are just about ready! Only 3 days left!!! Woo hoo!













image.jpg



__ fentressfarmer
__ Jun 4, 2013


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 4, 2013)

Best of luck, lots of pics and most of all, HAVE FUN!


----------



## fentressfarmer (Jun 5, 2013)

The countdown continues only 2 days left!!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 5, 2013)

We will be cheering for ya!

View media item 225988View media item 225988
Kat


----------



## fentressfarmer (Jun 6, 2013)

We go pick our spot tonight!  Only hours left I can't wait!!!!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 6, 2013)

Sounds exciting.  I hope you do well!


----------



## fentressfarmer (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks, my team and I are super excited! I think as long as I can get everybody to bed early I think we will do great! I enjoy the comrodery the most and getting to visit with everybody and trade stories!


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 7, 2013)

Get us lots of pics!


----------



## fentressfarmer (Jun 12, 2013)

Well we didn't do to good I only tabled on our ribs but there was lots of big names there! But the main thing is we had fun and we enjoyed our food!












image.jpg



__ fentressfarmer
__ Jun 12, 2013


----------



## fentressfarmer (Jun 12, 2013)

image.jpg



__ fentressfarmer
__ Jun 12, 2013





Sorry I didn't take more pics we were to busy cookin!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 12, 2013)

Glad yall had a Great time!  What's next on the Circuit?

Kat


----------



## fentressfarmer (Jun 18, 2013)

July 19th and 20th, we have the Lineman's Rodeo in Seguin, Tx!!!! Just got to make sure my father inlaw cuts the brisket right this time. We couldn't use our best brisket at chisolm trail because he cut it wrong for competition. Oh we'll but we all live and learn, I will have to pay attention to the whole picture instead of just my part.


----------

